# NJ Adopting 2011 NEC



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

NJWVUGrad said:


> Any rumors on when NJ is adopting 2011 NEC?


Not for a long long time.


----------



## All-Circuits (May 31, 2011)

electures said:


> Not for a long long time.


 yeah, The inspectors first need to get aquainted with 2002 first. lol


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I heard June 2012 from an anonymous source who wish not to be identified.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Based on previous years I say oct of 2013


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

Don't bet on it anytime soon. His Arrogance the Govna, doesn't like the DCA.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm going back and changing all the breakers in my Al SER subpanels when this happens.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I'm going back and changing all the breakers in my Al SER subpanels when this happens.


 
Why is that?

I haven't taken my update classes yet


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

All-Circuits said:


> yeah, The inspectors first need to get aquainted with 2002 first. lol


Then we have to convince the EC's that there have been a couple of new versions since the 1993 NEC.


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I'm going back and changing all the breakers in my Al SER subpanels when this happens.


Why? It's not retroactive.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> Why is that?
> 
> I haven't taken my update classes yet


Al SER won't be in the 60c column anymore. Dumb Idea anyway.



electures said:


> Why? It's not retroactive.



I was just playing around.........maybe.....:whistling2:


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

For whatever reason if you were to take the license test today it would be on the 2011 code. Even though, like everyone states it won't be adopted for a while. This was told to me by a co-worker that inquired about it last week. I would have thought they would use 2008 until Jan 2012.


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

cabletie said:


> For whatever reason if you were to take the license test today it would be on the 2011 code. Even though, like everyone states it won't be adopted for a while. This was told to me by a co-worker that inquired about it last week. I would have thought they would use 2008 until Jan 2012.


I figure since Prometric does testing for multiple states it was easier to move to the 2011 NEC. Since a lot of states adopt the NEC as written it is no big problem, but here in The Great Police State of New Jersey we adopt it with modifications (found in the UCC). AS of today, we are using the 2008 NEC for all new work, 2005 NEC for anything under the Re-Hab Subcode, and taking classes on the 2011 NEC code changes. It is definately an adventure.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

electures said:


> I figure since Prometric does testing for multiple states it was easier to move to the 2011 NEC. Since a lot of states adopt the NEC as written it is no big problem, but here in The Great Police State of New Jersey we adopt it with modifications (found in the UCC). AS of today, we are using the 2008 NEC for all new work, 2005 NEC for anything under the Re-Hab Subcode, and taking classes on the 2011 NEC code changes. It is definately an adventure.


That plus they do wave the cue requirements for your first renewal if they did still test under 2008 and adopted it now a newly licensed guy would have to scramble to get ceu hours before we renew in march

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

cabletie said:


> For whatever reason if you were to take the license test today it would be on the 2011 code. Even though, like everyone states it won't be adopted for a while. This was told to me by a co-worker that inquired about it last week. I would have thought they would use 2008 until Jan 2012.



When I took the exam 2 years ago NJ was still using the 2005 NEC. The exam was based on the 2008 NEC. Go figure.


----------



## NJWVUGrad (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on the test being 2011, it never really crossed my mind.


----------



## Darrin (May 8, 2011)

I'm taking the test in July and it Off 2011 code and from what I hear 90% of the people that took it in April failed it


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Darrin said:


> I'm taking the test in July and it Off 2011 code and from what I hear 90% of the people that took it in April failed it


Good ,there are WAYYY too many ECs in NJ already.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

NJWVUGrad said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the test being 2011, it never really crossed my mind.


 Good luck on your test


----------



## Darrin (May 8, 2011)

cabletie said:


> Good luck on your test


Thanks


----------



## Darrin (May 8, 2011)

robnj772 said:


> Good ,there are WAYYY too many ECs in NJ already.


Not true there are to many cut throats


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Darrin said:


> Not true there are to many cut throats


 
Any why do you think that is?

Because there are too many EC's,the market is saturated. Way too many guys get laid off and think they can hang out their shingle without putting thought into it.

The throat cutting would stop if there weren't so many ECs

Most of the throat cutting is done by guys who don't even know they are doing it,They have no business being in business because there are already too many


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Darrin said:


> I'm taking the test in July and it Off 2011 code and from what I hear 90% of the people that took it in April failed it


That is because the guys that give the cheater exam prep class don't know what is on the test yet so they can't give there paying students the answers. It used to be you could bring in your own book so the prep teacher told you to get a loose leaf. He gave you the answers, and when they shook out the book before the test the answers didn’t fall out. Each student had to remember the questions in a certain range and meet the teacher in the parking lot to give him the questions. The pass scores dropped when they banned the teachers in the parking lot. Save your money on the prep class, study hard and get it the right way. Good luck


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I was told they used to grade on a curve based on how many licenses they wanted to give out in a given year. I don't know if they still do that. That was how they kept the market from being saturated of licensed electricians.


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

cabletie said:


> That is because the guys that give the cheater exam prep class don't know what is on the test yet so they can't give there paying students the answers. It used to be you could bring in your own book so the prep teacher told you to get a loose leaf. He gave you the answers, and when they shook out the book before the test the answers didn’t fall out. Each student had to remember the questions in a certain range and meet the teacher in the parking lot to give him the questions. The pass scores dropped when they banned the teachers in the parking lot. Save your money on the prep class, study hard and get it the right way. Good luck


That is not true for all of us. I don't have the questions or the answers. I teach how to do it. That way it doesn't matter what is on the test. And when they change it, it doesn't matter because my students know how to do it. I may not have a 99% passing rate and I don't care if I ever do. But I will teach you how to use the NEC.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I apologize and I know not ever teacher is the same. But it burns me up when I here a coworker brag about how easy the test was when he had all the answers in his loose leaf code book. I am glad they don't allow personal code books for the test these days. I have always had more respect for a guy that took it with pure studying which your teaching seems to be. I have heard guys say they learned more about electric during a prep course than all the years in the trade. But they have had no other schooling or true apprenticeship.
I have also I heard that they used to grade on a curve. Any truth to that? I heard that in the mid 80's when I started so that practice was probably in the 70's


----------

